# Help Me With Island Entrance Ideas!



## 90s_tripverse (May 31, 2020)

My residence is close to the airport. Nothing compared to the ones with the service being directly in front of the airport entrance, but it's still pretty close. Despite this, I'm determined to make it work! Once I have the entrance laid out, then it'd REALLY help with working on other planned secctions. I know it's possible, but I need some serious help!

Anyone with a similar issue? Any ideas? Inspiration? I'll take all of it!


----------



## Sencha (May 31, 2020)

I have the exact same issue! can't post an image now, but the way I solved it was building a river running in front of the RS, and having a bridge crossing from the airport to the plaza. The river is surrounded by hedges and flowers, and the river has elevation differences so there are some waterfalls as well. It is nowhere near as grand as some other people have it, but I feel like it is cozy and welcoming. I think what usually end up working is trying some things, like building something or placing items/planting flowers, and at some point you kinda figure out how you want it to look


----------



## Romaki (May 31, 2020)

This is what I did on my previous island:






It still felt way too close despite being alright, I think it's better though when the open area can lead to the beach.

Here are some other ideas from Google because I was just looking at them anyway:


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 31, 2020)

first of all, love your island name, it was mine in new leaf, but it was ‘wishbone’ ! 

also, you should definitely look at inspiration on instagram, pinterest, or tumblr! 

loads of great entrance ideas!


----------



## 90s_tripverse (May 31, 2020)

Sencha said:


> I have the exact same issue! can't post an image now, but the way I solved it was building a river running in front of the RS, and having a bridge crossing from the airport to the plaza. The river is surrounded by hedges and flowers, and the river has elevation differences so there are some waterfalls as well. It is nowhere near as grand as some other people have it, but I feel like it is cozy and welcoming. I think what usually end up working is trying some things, like building something or placing items/planting flowers, and at some point you kinda figure out how you want it to look


see, that's one idea i've been thinking of! my general idea was to have a cliff separate the airport entrance and the RS, so that you'd have to kind of go around in order to get it, it's just hard for me to make an acual layout. idk if i want a waterwall or a river or just a pathway

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



Romaki said:


> This is what I did on my previous island:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay the last image is PERFECT!! this is actually giving me some inspiration!

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



greenvoldemort said:


> first of all, love your island name, it was mine in new leaf, but it was ‘wishbone’ !
> 
> also, you should definitely look at inspiration on instagram, pinterest, or tumblr!
> 
> loads of great entrance ideas!


thank you! i was choosing between marigold, alderwood, and another name i can't remember. my mind just randomly thought wishbones so after FINALLY getting the island i liked, i just put down that name and haven't gone back!

my main source of inspiration is pinterest i think i'm just going through the same posts! i also go into twitter and i've lurked around tumblr. i'll have to look into instagram; maybe it'll show me something different!


----------



## morthael (May 31, 2020)

this is my island entrance!! right across that bridge you see on the 2nd picture is resident services! working with cliffs and trees can add depth to your entrance! twitter also has a lot of acnh inspo towns so you can definitely draw ideas from there as well!


----------



## 90s_tripverse (Jun 1, 2020)

morthael said:


> View attachment 268158
> View attachment 268159
> 
> this is my island entrance!! right across that bridge you see on the 2nd picture is resident services! working with cliffs and trees can add depth to your entrance! twitter also has a lot of acnh inspo towns so you can definitely draw ideas from there as well!


i've been thinking of placing in a waterfall at the entrance! the cliffs, too, i want as well, it's just a matter of figuring out the shape of the pathway!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 1, 2020)

Mine is kind of close


----------

